# Gaming Laptop mit 4k, 32 GB, etc. sinnvoll?



## marvel_master (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich beruflich oft unterwegs bin suche ich für mich selber noch eine Alternative zu meinem Gaming Desktop PC.
Da bieten sich halt Gaming Laptops an. 
Nachdem ich jetzt ein paar Stunden mit Recherche verbracht habe, haben sich eventuell folgende Laptops
herauskristalisiert. 

Produktvergleich

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob der Link nach 24 Std oder so noch gültig ist. 
Falls nicht, hier mal die Laptops als Liste.:

Acer Predator Helios 500 Gaming Notebook - Intel Core i7-8750H, 32GB RAM, 512GB SSD + 1000GB HDD, GTX 1070, Win10 
Acer Predator Helios 500 Gaming Notebook 17,3" Full HD IPS 144hz, Core i7-8750H, GTX 1070 8GB, 16GB RAM, 1256GB Speicher, Win10 

MSI GE75 8RF-048 Raider Gaming Notebook 17,3" 144Hz Full HD IPS, Core i7-8750H, GTX 1070 8GB, 16GB RAM, 1256GB Speicher, DOS 
MSI GE73 8RF-008 Raider Gaming Notebook 17,3" Full HD 120Hz 3ms, Core i7-8750H, GTX 1070 8GB, 16GB RAM, 1256GB Speicher, Win10 

Omen by HP 17-an106ng 17,3" FHD, Intel Core i7-8750H, 16GB DDR4, 1TB HDD + 256GB SSD, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB, Win 10 
Omen by HP 17-an109ng 17,3" 4K UHD, Intel Core i7-8750H, 32GB DDR4, 1TB HDD + 512GB SSD, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB, Win 10 

Weitere Grundlage was es aktuelles an Laptops gibt war folgende Seite:
Top 10 Gaming-Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests



Haben wollte ich einen i7 mit 17,3" Display und 1070 GTX Karte. 
Was mir egal ist, ist die Akkulaufzeit + Gewicht.

Nur bei folgenden Komponenten bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Muss es ein 4K Display sein oder reicht auch 1920x1080 ? Ich werde wohl zu 98% der Zeit nur auf das Display vom Laptop
schauen, weil ich ja unterwegs bin. Hauptnachteil von 4K ist wohl der Leistungsverlust + das die Windows Symbole so klein sind,
das man sie nicht mehr sieht.  Oder sind diese Aussagen falsch? 
Zu 4k finde ich im Netz nur primär etwas, wenn es um Fernseher geht. Da mag das ja sinnvoll sein. 

- 16 oder besser 32 GB RAM ? Wird vermutlich 32 GB werden, da ich auch virtuelle Computer manchmal laufen lassen. Also VirtualBox oder VMWare. 
- 512 SSD oder reichen auch 256 GB SSD ?

Spielt die Taktung beim RAM eine Rolle?
PC4 17000 (2133 MHz) 
PC4-19200 (2400 MHz) 
PC4-21300 (2666 MHz) 

Spielen wollte ich so etwas wie The Division 1 und 2. Watchdogs 2, GTA 5, X-Plane 10 und 11, Falcon BMS oder vielleicht irgendwann RDR 2 oder GTA VI. 

VG


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2018)

marvel_master schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob der Link nach 24 Std oder so noch gültig ist.


Sollte er, da offenbar einfach die Produktnummern im Link codiert werden. 


marvel_master schrieb:


> Haben wollte ich einen i7 mit 17,3" Display.


Ich gehe mal nicht auf die einzelnen Laptops ein, sondern nur auf ein paar grundlegende Dinge.

Einen i7 finde ich sinnvoll wenn es ein Quadcore Modell ist.  Die machen tatsächlich einen riesigen Unterschied, auch wenn das so vermarketet wird als sei es gar nicht so wichtig. Beim Zocken ist die zusätzliche Leistung sinnvoll und vor allem bleibt der Laptop DEUTLICH länger nutzbar.  Ich habe so ein Semi-Gaming Notebook von MSI aus 2012, das mit i7 Quadcore (mit HT), 8GB RAM und SSD noch heute eins der schnellsten Geräte ist die ich kenne. (Grafikleistung und Stromverbrauch sind hingegen echt Müll nach heutigem Maßstab).

Ein 17,3" Display halte ich fürs mobile Spielen für sinnvoll.

Wenn du viel in Hotels bist, gibts dort auch fast immer einen Fernseher mit HDMI Eingang,  da sind 1080p und 60Hz normal.  Ich habe in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig Hotelfernseher als externen Monitor für mein 12" Thinkpad genutzt 


marvel_master schrieb:


> Muss es ein 4K Display sein oder reicht auch 1920x1080 ? Ich werde wohl zu 98% der Zeit nur auf das Display vom Laptop
> schauen, weil ich ja unterwegs bin. Hauptnachteil von 4K ist wohl der Leistungsverlust + das die Windows Symbole so klein sind,
> das man sie nicht mehr sieht.  Oder sind diese Aussagen falsch?


Gute Frage. Ich weiß nicht wie gut deine Augen sind, ob du 4K auf 17" als zu hochauflösend empfindest solltest du mal in einem Elektronik"fach"handel bei dir testen. 
Notfalls kann man aber auch immer noch ein 4K Display auf 1080p herunterskalieren, wenn man nichts mehr sieht oder die Grafikkarte zu schwach ist.


marvel_master schrieb:


> - 16 oder besser 32 GB RAM ?


Ich denke im Moment sind 16GB noch ausreichend. Ich würde aber darauf achten dass man den Speicher aufrüsten kann. Ich würde erwarten, dass das bei den meisten Gaming-Notebooks geht.


marvel_master schrieb:


> - 512 SSD oder reichen auch 256 GB SSD ?


Ich würde 512GB nehmen, da die langsam bezahlbar sind und einige Spiele auch wirklich viel Speicherplatz fressen. Wenn Red Dead Redemption 2 nächstes Jahr kommen sollte, sind wohl 100-150GB  realistisch.


marvel_master schrieb:


> Spielt die Taktung beim RAM eine Rolle?
> PC4 17000 (2133 MHz)
> PC4-19200 (2400 MHz)
> PC4-21300 (2666 MHz)


Geringfügig, ja. Umso schneller der RAM und der Bus getaktet sind, umso effizienter arbeitet der Prozessor. Die Latenz spielt ebenfalls eine Rolle. 
Zu viel Geld würde ich dafür aber nicht versenken, schau wo ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis liegt.


----------



## Jooschka (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde bei 17,3" definitiv auf 4K verzichten und stattdessen auf FullHD-120/144Hz setzen. 
Je nachdem auch optional mit G-Sync.


----------



## marvel_master (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mit den gegebenen Antworten könnte es folgendes Gaming Notebook werden.
acer predator helios 500 ph517 51 79ub 
17,3 Zoll Intel Core i7-8750H Full HD 16 GB RAM Festplattenspeicher 1000 GB 512 GB SSD-Speicher nVidia GeForce GTX 1070  Microsoft Windows 10 Home 

Acer  Predator Helios 500 (PH517-51-79UB) ab 1.899,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Kostet ca 1900 Euro. 

Was ist von diesem Gerät zu halten? 

VG


----------



## RtZk (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher den Mittelweg gehen und WQHD nehmen, die mobilen GPU's sind alle zu schwach für 4k, wird sich eventuell mit der 2080 Mobil ändern.


----------



## marvel_master (5. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher den Mittelweg gehen und WQHD nehmen, die mobilen GPU's sind alle zu schwach für 4k, wird sich eventuell mit der 2080 Mobil ändern.



Ja, deswegen ja der Full HD Laptop mit 1920x1080. 
Oder wo liegt jetzt mein Fehler?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2018)

marvel_master schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen ja der Full HD Laptop mit 1920x1080.
> Oder wo liegt jetzt mein Fehler?



WQHD wäre 1440p, also  genau dazwischen.   Das wäre eine gute Auflösung für die Größe und den Anwendungsfall, ist aber bei Laptops nur mäßíg weit verbreitet.


----------



## iTzZent (5. Dezember 2018)

Bei den genannten Spielen wird es schon sehr eng mit 4K und der GTX1070... Ich selber nutze ein MSI GT73VR 6RE Titan 4K mit i7-6820HK (4x4Ghz + HT), 32GB DDR4, GTX1070 8GB und 4K IPS Panel. Das Panel habe ich extra nachgerüstet, da das originale 120Hz FullHD Panel ein TN Panel war und ich in FullHD und einer schnellen Refreshrate keinen Vorteil bei meinen Spielen sehe, denn ich spiele ausschliesslich Strategie/Aufbau/Wirtschaftssimulationen, und da ist es schon sehr stark vom Vorteil, das man dank der hohen Auflösung einfach mehr sieht. Da sind mir die 60Hz Refreshrate denn auch egal. G-Sync ist dennoch vorhanden. Aber diese Kombination kommt bei aktuellen AAA Spielen denn auch schon ins stocken. So konnte ich letzte Woche gerade die Anno 1800 Technical Beta antesten und musste es denn in FullHD spielen, da es in uHD zu sehr gestockt hat... ja, es ist auch noch eine Beta, aber Anno 2205 sorgt auch schon für Performance Probleme in uHD, wenn die Karte voll bebaut ist und man schon einige Tage Spielzeit auf der Uhr hat


----------



## seahawk (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich halte nichts von 4k auf 17". In Windows und Anwendungen wird man hoch skalieren müssen damit man komfortabel arbeiten kann. Bei X-Plane könnten die Instrumente auch arg klein werden. WHQD geht aber imho reicht auch FHD locker aus, da der normale Sitzabstand bei einem Laptop ja durch die Position auf dem Tisch und die eigene Armlänge vorbestimmt ist.  Auf jeden Fall würde ich gucken ob jede Software die ich produktiv nutze ordentlich skaliert auch in der VM.


----------



## iTzZent (5. Dezember 2018)

In den meisten Spielen kann man die GUI auch skalieren, funktioniert wunderbar. Unter Windows nutze ich eine Skalierung von 200% und kann damit problemlos arbeiten.


----------



## marvel_master (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo nochmal,

mein ursprüngliches Favoritenlaptop 
acer predator helios 500 ph517 51 79ub 
Acer Predator Helios 500 PH517-51-79UB ab €' '1899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
scheint inzwischen leider
aufgrund von Weihnachten fast überall ausverkauft zu sein. 
Bei Amazon bekommt man es zum Bsp nur noch für 2400 Euro anstatt
für 1900 Euro. Die anderen Shops die günstiger sind, haben schlechte  Bewertungen.

Alternative für mich wäre das

OMEN by HP 17-an107ng . 
Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: OMEN by HP 17-an107ng (17,3 Zoll/Full HD IPS 120Hz) Gaming Laptop (Intel Core i7-8750H, 1 TB HDD + 512 GB SSD, 16 GB RAM, Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 8GB G-SYNC, Windows 10 Home 64) schwarz

Wobei da auch schon die Bestände in den letzten Tagen weniger werden. 

Beide Laptops unterscheiden sich unter anderem in einer Bildwiederholrate von
120 (HP) zu 144 HZ (Acer). G-Sync haben beide.

Ich konnte im Netz nicht so wirklich ermitteln, ob jetzt 120 Hz "schlechter" sind als
144 Hz. Was ist der Unterschied? In Kombination mit G-sync verstehe ich das so, dass
der Monitor 120 Bilder pro Sekunde komplett fertig berechnet nur darstellen will. 
Macht es da einen großen Unterschied hinsichtlich 144 Hz ? 

VG


----------



## the.hai (6. Dezember 2018)

Acer Predator Helios 500 NH.Q3NEG.004 43.9 cm (17.3") Notebook (schwarz) - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse

Einer ist doch noch da, wenn du nun zuschlägst.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Dezember 2018)

Bei 144 Hz können halt 144 Bilder pro Sekunde dargestellt werden, bei 120 eben 120. Der Unterschied ist gering, tendenziell würde ich aber eher die 144 Hz nehmen, aber insgesamt gibt es da wichtigere Aspekte bei so einem Laptop. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## marvel_master (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe mich jetzt für das Modell : Acer Predator Helios 500 PH517-51-79UB entschieden. 
Inzwischen scheint dieser Gaming Laptop in Deutschland ausverkauft zu sein. Ich hoffe es klappt alles und 
ich habe kein Montgsmodell erwischt oder eines, was nach 2 Jahren und 1 Tag kaputt geht.

VG


----------

